# Love in Death



## scott777ab777 (Dec 16, 2011)

My heart stopped.
Expanse of Light,
before my eyes,
opens my heart.

Anger stood up, 
and fell flat.
Hate reared up,
with head bowed.
Fear screamed,
it's too much.

Seen not,
by any eye.
Greatness, and Awe.
My heart repents.

Light and Love, 
fill my heart.
Knowledge of God, 
fills my soul, 
on the day
that I died.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 19, 2011)

I like it. I'm not religious so I don't really care for the "knowledge of god" line but I like the rest.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 20, 2011)

This is beautiful and for most people's sakes, I hope it's spot on. I got confused by See not in S3, I'm missing something, but fear not, it's probably me, Yule prep preoccupation has me hair-brained. First I thought it should be seen, but that's probably not right either. 'Splain me Lucy, if you would. Thank you, Scott, for lifting my spirits this dreary morn.

Best,
Lisa


----------

